# Savic hamster heaven



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

HI, i'm new to pet forums and this is my first post. 

I just bought a new hamster heaven cage from pets at home today. They are selling them at £64.99, reduced from £79.99. I got it for £44.99 though as i had a £20 gift voucher to spend 

Just wondered what you all thought of the cage and to let you know its reduced.

I personally think its great. My hammy certainly loves it! He runs back and forth in the tubes all the time, and has worked out that he can turn round in them too, even though he's a huge syrian! 

I also bought the Nero 2 stand which it fits on perfectly. Its on casters too so you can move it around really easily.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thea absolutely adores this cage. It's such a good cage a lot of room. I got it at the reduced price as well someone on here bought it the day before me at the higher price.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> Thea absolutely adores this cage. It's such a good cage a lot of room. I got it at the reduced price as well someone on here bought it the day before me at the higher price.


Yes that was me.:

I went back next day for a Chinese hamster that I fell in love with and I told them and the lovely manageress gave me £15 back as a gesture of goodwill.

My norty Syrian is eating her way through it though.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I couldn't remember who it was I have an awful memory for names. I'm glad you got the money back.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Love the cage, I have one each for Buffy and Angel and I'm starting to think about getting one for little Spike if I keep any of her babies (if she has any). Then of course I will need one for the mice and an extension to keep them all in .


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I couldn't remember who it was I have an awful memory for names. I'm glad you got the money back.


I have an awful memory full stop.:lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Love the cage, I have one each for Buffy and Angel and I'm starting to think about getting one for little Spike if I keep any of her babies (if she has any). Then of course I will need one for the mice and an extension to keep them all in .


I think you will need another house never mind an extension.:laugh:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I think you will need another house never mind an extension.:laugh:


Or we could live in the garage and let the animals have the house, hmmm what a good idea lol.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Or we could live in the garage and let the animals have the house, hmmm what a good idea lol.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

That's what we will be doing if I buy any more furries.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> That's what we will be doing if I buy any more furries.


Thats how we are getting


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I love it. My hammy now sleeps in the top part, even though he has two houses to sleep in! He moved all his bedding up to the top overnight lol! Here's a pic of him enjoying his cage.. Before he moved his bedding that is!...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Angel sleeps in the penthouse as well, and she looks a lot like your hammie, everyone else's hamsters seem to sleep in the tubes. What is your hammie called?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I love it. My hammy now sleeps in the top part, even though he has two houses to sleep in! He moved all his bedding up to the top overnight lol! Here's a pic of him enjoying his cage.. Before he moved his bedding that is!...


Aww, he looks like he's really enjoying himself


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I love it. My hammy now sleeps in the top part, even though he has two houses to sleep in! He moved all his bedding up to the top overnight lol! Here's a pic of him enjoying his cage.. Before he moved his bedding that is!...


That looks fantastic and your hamster is lovely.:thumbup:

How did you get the yellow bit on the tube in the top green bit because my o/h put the cage together and he didn't put the yellow bit on and Honey has chewed all the plastic at the top of the green bit near to the cage door that attaches to it.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

awww he looks lovelyyy and like he's loving it 

just been up to [email protected] and they are still selling them at £74.99


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, the yellow piece was a spare really but i'm using it as it stops him chewing the tube and the penthouse. Its exactly the same as the other two which attatch the tubes to the cage. It just clicks onto the green penthouse. His name is Hammy. I cant think of any names for him so i am open to suggestions  I have already had hamsters named Gizmo, Smudge, Treacle, Coco, YT (******) and muffin so i dont want to use those names again


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes we got a spare one of those too but it's bit late now cos naughty 'Honey' has chewed quite a bit of that green plastic.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I want this cage but I just don't have 40 odd quid to spend :-(

Char
xxx


----------



## kmac (Jan 18, 2009)

Just got a Hamster Heaven this morning. Waiting till daughter's birthday to get the actual hamster. Also, I think I'll not attach the top tube till after hammie has made his bed so there's no chance of him making it in the tubes or penthouse. When he's all settled in, I will attach the tubes and hopefully he wont think of moving into them then.


----------



## kmac (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh also, the water bottle came with a green clip to clip it to the outside of the cage bit but it also has a white metal paper clip like bit - not sure how that figures in attaching bottle to the cage though.


----------



## kmac (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is the set-up sans Hamster.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

kmac said:


> Just got a Hamster Heaven this morning. Waiting till daughter's birthday to get the actual hamster. Also, I think I'll not attach the top tube till after hammie has made his bed so there's no chance of him making it in the tubes or penthouse. When he's all settled in, I will attach the tubes and hopefully he wont think of moving into them then.


I don't think it matters where they make the bed the first night - if they want to move it they will move it.:laugh: Ours has decided she's definitely sleeping in the tube and theres not a damn thing we can do about it.:laugh:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

kmac said:


> Here is the set-up sans Hamster.


That looks great. I love those cages and so glad I got one.
Are they still on offer for £64.99?


----------



## kmac (Jan 18, 2009)

Second ramp to sputnik house


----------



## kmac (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes they are still £64.99 - great that it comes with most of the accessories you need to start with. I'm also assuming the powder in the packet is for the litter.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

kmac said:


> Oh also, the water bottle came with a green clip to clip it to the outside of the cage bit but it also has a white metal paper clip like bit - not sure how that figures in attaching bottle to the cage though.


Ooh I don't know cos we didn't get the paper clip thing.
I have just attached the bottle to the outside and it's fine.
















Did you get a potty too?

Honey loves scratching around in hers.:lol:









This is where she sleeps through the day, in the top tube.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

kmac said:


> Yes they are still £64.99 - great that it comes with most of the accessories you need to start with. I'm also assuming the powder in the packet is for the litter.


Yes that's the potty litter.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

kmac said:


> Second ramp to sputnik house


That looks great.

So when do you get the hamster and what type of hamster are you having, a Syrian?


----------



## kmac (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes we're going to get a syrian. A boy, brown and white. Daughters birthday is on 23 June so will pop into [email protected] sometime between now and then to pick one up.


----------



## kmac (Jan 18, 2009)

Your pics are great Jazzy. Was only hoping ours doesn't sleep in the tube as I read perhaps on here that he could pee inthere and have it run down outside the cage...

Anyway glad I got this cage - was tempted by the lower price of the Savic Cambridge (39.99) but daughter was insistent that her hammy hsould be happy -so we went for the Heaven instead.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I think you are better off with boys. We wanted a boy but every hamster they had was a female and they had about ten Syrians. It was for my daughters 8th birthday so she had to have one that day.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I didnt get any litter in with my cage. He just uses it as a toy anyway lol

Jazzy, Honey is soooo cute! She is the double of the first hammie i ever had (RIP Gizmo)


----------



## kmac (Jan 18, 2009)

okay since we've got all the stuff ( got a hamster ball and small animal carrier from tesco for 50p and £1 respectively) we've decided to bring forward daughters present so hopefully hammy comes home tonmorrow. I think I'm more excited than my little girl...


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I didnt get any litter in with my cage. He just uses it as a toy anyway lol
> 
> Jazzy, Honey is soooo cute! She is the double of the first hammie i ever had (RIP Gizmo)


Aww thanks.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

kmac said:


> okay since we've got all the stuff ( got a hamster ball and small animal carrier from tesco for 50p and £1 respectively) we've decided to bring forward daughters present so hopefully hammy comes home tonmorrow. I think I'm more excited than my little girl...


I thought you might.:laugh:

We did that too - her birthday was on the 21st February and we got Honey about the 16th I think.:laugh: It's awful looking at an empty cage isn't it.:laugh:

What are the hamster carriers like - do you have a photo because we have a new tesco extra about a mile down the road and I might pop in today and see if they have them.

Don't forget to post photos of the new addition.


----------



## kmac (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay new hamster is home. Daughter choses the runt from the ones available. She said she felt sorry for him and that no one else would buy him. Anyway, will let hime settle in before i subject him to the camera.

Jazzy the petcarrier is quite good for £1 - I will post a pic in a minute. Pets at home wouldn't let us take him home in it though - they said as the sides were see through we should use the cardboard box they provide so the hammy will be in the dark


----------



## kmac (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's the Tesco carrier


----------



## kmac (Jan 18, 2009)

By the way, the new hammie has decided to sleep in the litter tray. And in spite of the fact that in addition to the two homes that came with the hamster heaven, he has one of these as well:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Now that my hammie has his new cage, his old cage is sat empty and it doesnt look right.. So i'm getting another hammie this week 

I'll treat the new hammie to a hamster heaven eventually but cannot afford it yet so it'll have to go in the old cage for a while.. 

I'm thinking of getting a little girl syrian. I saw one in the pet shop a few weeks ago, a little grey fluffy one. SOOOO cute!!! I'll post pics when i get her


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooh can't wait for the pics, she sounds lovely.


----------

